# Skirting board protection



## toplizzy (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi, can anyone help? My skirting boards are being demolished by my beautiful bunny!
Any protection ideas out there?
Thanks
&#129300;View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1496924996.777407.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 8, 2017)

Mission impossible! I re-did the room with tile and used tile as a base. You can barricade using a piece of wood over it but a lot of work for each room they will visit. Also, they had plenty of other tings to chew but seemed to like the baseboard bet. Could be worse-- our Great Dane puppy chewed a hole in the wall as the baseboard wasn't enough of a challenge for him.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 8, 2017)

i put cardboard on my corners, not pretty but it protects them! Andy recently chewed my trimming, luckily it was a painted white baseboard and it was just a small area. i painted over i with some white paint. cardboard, wooden chew toys near the baseboards, toys that will keep your bunny entertained (like stuffed toilet paper tubes) cardboard boxes etc.


----------



## mark (Jun 8, 2017)

We are currently experimenting with a couple of things that I read about elsewhere: the "bitter apple" spray, which is nontoxic but apparently unpleasant tasting, as well as clear packing tape.

Not sure if either is appropriate for your situation - I guess it depends on the type of wood, how well it would react to either the spray or the tape, and your willingness to apply either to your baseboards (as we call them in the U.S.).

So far (today is Day 1), the bitter apple spray has had the desired effect and she hasn't chewed anything that we've applied it to so far. I did read that it fades away over time and requires re-application. I can live with that if it works!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 8, 2017)

Great if the bitter apple works. I've used it in the past and have had marginal success. As you mentioned, it does fade. You'll have to catch it before more damage is done. :devil

Some have had luck rubbing ivory bar soap on the baseboards. 

This is what I ended up having to do..


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 9, 2017)

We have these ugly wire gratings around our walls (basically we live in a cage). That also works, but not super pretty.


----------

